# How to clean water fountains??



## aq111 (Jun 25, 2014)

I have my outdoor fountain in my small garden. But i notice, it gets dirty and greenish layer on the bottom. Anybody have an idea of cleaning this fountain.

Please Help Me.....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you based in the UAE? Your profile is a little confusing as to your location?


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

aq111 said:


> I have my outdoor fountain in my small garden. But i notice, it gets dirty and greenish layer on the bottom. Anybody have an idea of cleaning this fountain.
> 
> Please Help Me.....


It is probably algae (and other miscellaneous gunk). Since it is an outdoor fountain, it is difficult to avoid it. To clean it, empty the fountain and siphon off any water collecting at the bottom. Use bleach and a scrub pad to remove the dirt. Careful: the bottom of the fountain will be very slippery if it's large enough for you to step into. After cleaning it, let it dry for a day.
You can reduce accumulation if you circulate the water that collects at the base of the fountain.


----------



## aq111 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello,
Thanks for your replies.... i am from UAE.

My fountain has small fishes in it. Will bleach affect my fishes or not??


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

aq111 said:


> Hello, Thanks for your replies.... i am from UAE. My fountain has small fishes in it. Will bleach affect my fishes or not??


Most definitely! We have an aquarium at work and, while cleaning the tank, one of my staff used a bucket that had had bleach in it and, even though he had washed it well, we still lost some fish. You may want to pop along to Dubai Garden Centre to see what products they have that are animal/fish friendly.


----------

